# EMT in Washington state - certs?



## AVPU (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I've completed an EMT program and am now prepping for the NREMT. Recently I've discovered in my state of WA I need to be with an agency in order to be certified/recognized as an EMT. Would anyone familiar with WA mind providing details? I've looked on DOH and similar sites, but can't get any straightforward info. Would anyone mind providing me details in 'plainspeak'?

*Will the agency I get on with certify me? What is that process like?

*Is there a way to be "free standing" (eg not with any agency) and still maintain my cert?

*Do volunteer orgs (Red Cross, SAR, etc) count as agencies?

*How long after I successfully complete the NR do I have to get on with an agency?? Will I lose my ability to be recognized as an EMT if I don't get on with an agency within a certain timeframe?

Also, I should let you know too that I'm in eastern WA, not Seattle, where I know they operate a bit differently.

I have a feeling this should have been covered in my course, but it was a WEMT course, and we had people from all over the country, and I know this info varies state to state. I should have asked my instructor.

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 10, 2010)

> *Will the agency I get on with certify me? What is that process like?


 
They will not certify you, they will sponsor you. In order to obtain a WA state EMT cert., you must have an agency "sponsor" you. This process is very easy on this aspect; you go to the supe and get sponsored. Getting the state to move and produce is another story.



> *Is there a way to be "free standing" (eg not with any agency) and still maintain my cert?


 
No. Not unless you are your own agency.



> *Do volunteer orgs (Red Cross, SAR, etc) count as agencies?


 
Depends. Red Cross? No. SAR team? Depends if they are a liscenced EMS provider. Some SAR teams are, some are not. If they are, they need to have or provide access to a state certified OTEP program.



> *How long after I successfully complete the NR do I have to get on with an agency?? Will I lose my ability to be recognized as an EMT if I don't get on with an agency within a certain timeframe?


 
I'm not sure about time limits. You will not even get you state cert until you are on with an agency. You will get your NR, but the state will not acknolwedge  it until you are sposored by an agency.



> Also, I should let you know too that I'm in eastern WA, not Seattle, where I know they operate a bit differently.


 
Not really. Field ops can be different (eg. greater metro Seattle vs. the sticks of Lincoln county), but the whole training and cert program are the exact same thing.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 10, 2010)

come on down to Oregon, there are no jobs, but you can maintain that nifty cert all you want with no agency.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Mar 10, 2010)

Your not the first to take an EMT class and later find out you have to have an agency affiliation in order to become certified in WA State and I can guarantee you wont be the last. Where in E WA are you? I ask because depending on where you are it may be very easy to find an agency to become associated with. You actually are in a better position on your side of the state,there are more volunteer fire and EMS agencies than there are in the Puget Sound area. Knowing where you are and how far you might be willing to travel to pull duty shifts would be a tremendous help to us. Also what are your plans and do you intend to continue up the ladder? Knowing where your headed would be a great help.

 You must have an association with a licensed EMS agency in order to certify in WA State. Even if you obtain national registry you can not practice or represent yourself as an EMT in the state of WA. Be VERY careful not to get yourself in trouble if your one of those that likes to drop in at accident scenes or otherwise offer aid in an unofficial capacity. The agency requirements are pretty cut and dried. You need to either be employed by a transport agency like AMR or be a member of paid or volunteer fire/ems agency. Red Cross and SAR do not count as licensed EMS agencies. Think agencies that provide 911 response and you will know where to look for licensed agencies.

 Once you find an agency your EMS person will sign off on your application and send it of to your MPD (medical program director) who will sign off and it then goes to Olympia and if you have provided all the required materials they will sign off and your good to go for three years. WA State has been trying to go NREMT for some time but I think they will always have an agency association requirement regardless of who does the testing.

 You have your work cut out for you but all of us here in WA have had to play the game so join the club. Once you let us know a little more about yourself I think we can get you squared away. Good luck!


----------



## AVPU (Mar 10, 2010)

Great! This makes things a lot clearer....thank you to those that responded. To answer your questions, I am in Wenatchee. Right now I am a CPR and FA instructor, and I plan to continue that. Beyond that, there are a couple options I'm thinking about. One is getting on with one of the two private ambulance companies we have here in town. I also have prior experience in SAR, and would like to get on with the team here. I've also looked into volunteer FF, but I don't know if it's for me. I'd need to do more research.

So how long do I have to get sponsored? Is there an expiration date on my EMT when the state won't recognize it anymore?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## AVPU (Mar 13, 2010)

In addition to the question above, I've got another. I ran into some EMTs in my town at lunch yesterday, and I asked what they thought of the NREMT exam. Along with their response, they mentioned a separate state cert exam. I was surprised. Both said it'd been several years since their certification, so the process could have changed in that time. Does WA presently have a state cert exam, separate from the NR?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not that I know of. I believe that WA state has adopted the NR test as the official state test. 

Before, if you wanted your NR in addition to your WA cert, you had to take two tests. Nowadays, the NR test will get you a NR cert which is good in WA and recognized as a state cert.


----------

